# New to coyote hunting!!



## jmsnider (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi I am new to coyote and fox hunting. I have been going at night an getting calls back but can't get the yotes to commit in to come a little further to get a shot? I'm not sure what I am doing wrong the wind is always good, I can get them to come from a long ways off so I have a feeling I'm doing something wrong but not sure what...any ideas? And do you leave your light on the whole time or just for short periods? I just give it a burst of light every few min. Also do u need a green,red or colored light? Thanks for the help.

Sent from my PG86100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bugsnbrowtinesm (Aug 1, 2013)

Red and green lights are best. What kind of calls are you using? Distress or coyote? Electronic or mouth?

Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Well like the previous post is it a prey in distress call? Now you probably have more experience than I do but I would assume the prey call would bring Yotes right in while a howl might just trigger a response while not actually drawing them in.


----------



## jmsnider (Nov 9, 2013)

I bought the eco-tech. I switch up from distress to howl....should I just use one on at a time? I may call for 15/20 min an Joel two or three times other than that I will have the distress on..

Sent from my PG86100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bugsnbrowtinesm (Aug 1, 2013)

jmsnider said:


> I bought the eco-tech. I switch up from distress to howl....should I just use one on at a time? I may call for 15/20 min an Joel two or three times other than that I will have the distress on..
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I usually try to stick to one at a time. That being said anything kind of goes when your yote hunting. I always like to start with a soft distress just in case there is fox in yhe area. And once the coyote rut starts howls cam work wonders even in day light. Challenge howl is usually my go to for responsive yotes that don't want to come in.

Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

jmsnider said:


> I bought the eco-tech. I switch up from distress to howl....should I just use one on at a time? I may call for 15/20 min an Joel two or three times other than that I will have the distress on..
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Where are you located? I was told to use a red light because green light reflecting back off the snow can be more blinding then red. Great news is you found the K9s and they keep coming back. Did you try different angles of attack? 

When is the coyote rut?


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

jmsnider said:


> I bought the eco-tech. I switch up from distress to howl....should I just use one on at a time? I may call for 15/20 min an Joel two or three times other than that I will have the distress on..
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Where are you located? I was told to use a red light because green light reflecting back off the snow can be more blinding then red. Great news is you found the K9s and they keep coming back. Did you try different angles of attack? I was told to rarely use coyote and fox sounds based on the thought of "Don't try to speak a language if you can't understand what they are saying in response.". I'm sure coyotes from different areas of the country sound different like humans. You might be speaking in a southern twang for all you know.:lol:

When is the coyote rut?


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't do much night hunting. but I do go about twice a year or so when there is a full moon. you know on those nights where you can see very good its almost bright. I hunt power lines and small clearings in thick cover in the u.p. it is one of the coolest things someone can do. try it don't use lights when they come in and if you are hunting with a friend and he shoots flames come out the barrel what a sight. or when a pack starts howling in the middle of the night close by the hair on the back of your neck stands up. you will have a hard time wiping a smile off your face.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

bluekona said:


> I don't do much night hunting. but I do go about twice a year or so when there is a full moon. you know on those nights where you can see very good its almost bright. I hunt power lines and small clearings in thick cover in the u.p. it is one of the coolest things someone can do. try it don't use lights when they come in and if you are hunting with a friend and he shoots flames come out the barrel what a sight. or when a pack starts howling in the middle of the night close by the hair on the back of your neck stands up. you will have a hard time wiping a smile off your face.


Did you just copy and paste from another thread?


----------



## bugsnbrowtinesm (Aug 1, 2013)

Copper15 said:


> Where are you located? I was told to use a red light because green light reflecting back off the snow can be more blinding then red. Great news is you found the K9s and they keep coming back. Did you try different angles of attack? I was told to rarely use coyote and fox sounds based on the thought of "Don't try to speak a language if you can't understand what they are saying in response.". I'm sure coyotes from different areas of the country sound different like humans. You might be speaking in a southern twang for all you know.:lol:
> 
> When is the coyote rut?


I dont know if there is an official coyote rut, but me and my buddies usually say its in march. When the coyote start breeding they get very territorial and get way easier to call in.
Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

Jager Pro said:


> Did you just copy and paste from another thread?


 yes its mine I did not plagiarize. to lazy to type just. seamed fitting again just copy and paste. and bam! done :lol::lol:


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

bugsnbrowtinesm said:


> I dont know if there is an official coyote rut, but me and my buddies usually say its in march. When the coyote start breeding they get very territorial and get way easier to call in.
> Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Interesting... normally my buddies and I are just starting to bowfished by then. It will be a hard choice to make. I heard coyotes are super active when raccoons are breeding? They said it lasts a week or two in the dead of winter. Might be worth it to keep tabs on the trapper's forum...


----------



## jmsnider (Nov 9, 2013)

Also do you really need a dead calm night to hunt them at night? Like I would like to start at about 10 11 tonight a but breezy here about 5-7 mph winds but not horrible. Worth the try you think?

Sent from my PG86100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bugsnbrowtinesm (Aug 1, 2013)

jmsnider said:


> Also do you really need a dead calm night to hunt them at night? Like I would like to start at about 10 11 tonight a but breezy here about 5-7 mph winds but not horrible. Worth the try you think?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Heck yeah you should hunt! That isn't bad at all

Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

Is there ever a bad time?:cwm27:


----------

